

For Second Opinion, Doctors Consult a Computer? - jfc
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/04/health/quest-to-eliminate-diagnostic-lapses.html

======
danso
Why not for a first opinion?

[http://books.google.com/books?id=TA7Q27RWlj0C&q=radiolog...](http://books.google.com/books?id=TA7Q27RWlj0C&q=radiologists#v=onepage&q&f=false)

> _Experienced radiologists who evaluate chest X-rays as "normal" or
> "abnormal" contradict themselves 20% of the time when they see the same
> picture on different occasions_

Seems like computers/machine-learning could handle a majority of diagnoses,
with a human being needed to come in and reevaluate the tricky edge cases.

